# Hca 2008 Supreme Pro



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

2008 Supreme pro
37 1/4 axle to axle
7 5/8 brace
30" riser
321-331 IBO 
one more not these are not the shelves that will be on the bows they have been redesigned for you guys!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

now this is more like it.

Very nice indeed:darkbeer:

reed


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

I am really likeing what i am seeing from HCA this year i was looking at a iron mace last year but with the speed force and now the new supreme pro i am going to have to look a little harder.:wink:


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Now that is nice, I wish I could get my hands on one of those.


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*z*

Richard i think u will have a great seller there great stuff .Shane


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Sweet ...*

Keep them coming Mr. Richard .... :darkbeer:


----------



## dsp3472 (Dec 27, 2004)

*what's the price going to be?*

will it come in target colors?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

dsp3472 said:


> will it come in target colors?


The msrp is $799.00 in camo colors should be available end of Jan


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

That's exactly the bow that i was waiting for :darkbeer:


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*08 Bows*

Richard, are these new bows replacing the 07 models or are the 07's carried over to 08?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

HCA59 said:


> Richard, are these new bows replacing the 07 models or are the 07's carried over to 08?


The only bow carried over to 08 is the Mace !


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Lots of shooters have been looking 4 this one!:wink:


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I want one ASAP


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

WoooHoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now thats what I'm talking about:darkbeer:
The Supreme reincarnated:tongue:


----------



## bbhunt53 (Jun 29, 2003)

When will the lefties be ready to ship. Thanks James


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bbhunt53 said:


> When will the lefties be ready to ship. Thanks James


feb


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

That's one bad hombre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:

:thumb:

:first:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

woo-hooo!!!! Looks like the bow I've been waiting for!

Richard, send one up to E&J Archery for me!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

WOW he listened and here it is.... what the 3d'ers wanted great job Richard.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

HCA is really stepping it up and with speed to boot great job.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Major props to HCA! Looks like a heck of a shooter. :thumbs_up


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Yup My Boy*

Richard listens, its great to see that someone listens and acts on it, for the 3 D shooters.Thanks Richard, question but I ll send it in A PM. Keep up the good work, thanks again for all us archers.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I really like the cutouts in the cams this year! :thumb:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

I would try one, but for the grip!! ukey: Anyone make a decent grip for these, or any chance that HCA will change?


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

James Loesch is always the go-to guy for grips IMO.

www.bowgrips.com

I have his grips on all my bows.

P.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Looks like a real contender!! HCA has got a winner here!


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> The only bow carried over to 08 is the Mace !


ukey:

No Stilletto???? That was going to be my baby! 

Congrats! HCA is rockin' ! :jam::jam::jam:

Carter


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Very, very nice! :set1_applaud:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

arrowblaster said:


> I would try one, but for the grip!! ukey: Anyone make a decent grip for these, or any chance that HCA will change?


The grip might not be the prettiest . . . but it works great, for me at least. (based on the 07 Mace, the grip on the 08 looks the same)


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

arrowblaster said:


> I would try one, but for the grip!! ukey: Anyone make a decent grip for these, or any chance that HCA will change?


The grip is the same but the riser grip area has changed:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> The grip is the same but the riser grip area has changed:wink:


I hate to call man law, but .....


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I hate to call man law, but .....


I second that motion!

Hoping to see some nicer curves on the riser in the grip area and the bottom of the shelf . . .


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Bert2 said:


> The grip might not be the prettiest . . . but it works great, for me at least. (based on the 07 Mace, the grip on the 08 looks the same)



Grip is not for me. Carbon Look wore off in 2 weeks. Might as well buy a new one right away. Take the price of there bows and add $50 for a nice grip.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

what is the speed with the speed pro's?


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Scottie/PA said:


> Grip is not for me. Carbon Look wore off in 2 weeks. Might as well buy a new one right away. Take the price of there bows and add $50 for a nice grip.


You must be one of those construction workers with sandpaper for skin! LOL :wink:

I work indoors and my grip is holding up just fine . . . though a nicer one would be an improvement . . .


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*i work inside and out side and my grip*

is fine too and my bow is 7 months old now, i did take the carbon grips off the camo mace and put on my new 3 d bow tho , and put the  wood panels on my huntign bow. cant wait ot get the new speed force bow, and ill have it febuary, man that is so cool.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

What speed with the mini cams, and how 'bout a pic with them?


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Not talking?


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

yes FPT is a little quiet lately, must be building bows!

I'm pretty sure the speed is dependent on the draw length, not the cam size -- the mini cam is used for the shorter draw lengths.

More pics would be cool . . . of the grip and the mini cams . . . but getting the bows out would be even better than pics! (so maybe we should leave him alone and let him get to work!)


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Great bow! 37 1/2" AtoA is alittle short for me (finger shooter). But I really like the speed. What is the speed with the mini cam and is it still 37 1/2"?


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

wow 800 compared to 650(last years iron mace) i guess ill have to shootNsee


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

tcooll77 said:


> wow 800 compared to 650(last years iron mace) i guess ill have to shootNsee


sorry Those 30" risers are not cheap:wink:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Tombstone milling machines ain't cheap....if that's what you are using.

Never could figure out why more risers are not cast. Its good enough for auto parts. Porosity is not that bad. IMO


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

archery ham said:


> Tombstone milling machines ain't cheap....if that's what you are using.
> 
> Never could figure out why more risers are not cast. Its good enough for auto parts. Porosity is not that bad. IMO


cast riser? well, I have experience with cast riser (dont want to mention brand). Dry fired one time and I got 2 pcs riser


----------



## 1400 shooter (Oct 31, 2006)

Cast risers are crap...From an engineering view point .....


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

arrowblaster said:


> What speed with the mini cams, and how 'bout a pic with them?


Enough ? about this, I guess FPT doesn't know, or doesn't want to answer!!!!!!  :secret:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

iswandy said:


> cast riser? well, I have experience with cast riser (dont want to mention brand). Dry fired one time and I got 2 pcs riser


Good point. 

T-6061 starts out from an extruded block....more "solid" to begin with, zero porosity issues. That I can see. 

I guess there are more to riser building that I thought.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

ill machine my own risers then just send me the parts


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

tcooll77 said:


> ill machine my own risers then just send me the parts



If you can machine the riser, then you could make all the parts except for the limbs, and you can get them from Barnsdale.... 
If I still had access to the cnc mills and CAD/CAM programs, I know I sure would give it a whirl:darkbeer:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Any update on when these will be shipping?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Bert2 said:


> Any update on when these will be shipping?


the machine shop say a couple weeks but we will see speed forces started shipping last week


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

arrowblaster said:


> Enough ? about this, I guess FPT doesn't know, or doesn't want to answer!!!!!!  :secret:


speed force was 56# 280 grain arrow 27" draw 306


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

great bow. if it is as nice as the mace this is a winner for certain.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> speed force was 56# 280 grain arrow 27" draw 306


Ok, but thats not the supreme pro


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

arrowblaster said:


> Ok, but thats not the supreme pro


Sorry I thought i already posted this here you go


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for posting that chart Richard, but I'm a little confused by the headings -- there are two cams, the regular and mini, right? And the regular cam has a long and short module, right?

The chart is not clear on the shorter draw lengths as to exactly what it is trying to say.

But, it's quite clear on the longer draw lengths since there is only one cam choice (the big one) and only one module choice (the long one) -- and I really like the looks of those numbers!

What's the difference between 70 and 60 pound limbs - in other words, how much slower is a 60 pounder at IBO?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Bert2 said:


> Thanks for posting that chart Richard, but I'm a little confused by the headings -- there are two cams, the regular and mini, right? And the regular cam has a long and short module, right?
> 
> The chart is not clear on the shorter draw lengths as to exactly what it is trying to say.
> 
> ...


The lg T2 cam has 2 mods lomg and short the speeds and draw are the top the Mini T2 cam has one mod and the speeds and draws are posted on the bottom


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

So are these speeds attained only at 3gpp with speed pro arrows or are these speeds with 5gpp arrows???


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jcmorgan31 said:


> So are these speeds attained only at 3gpp with speed pro arrows or are these speeds with 5gpp arrows???


These are all IBO speeds


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> These are all IBO speeds


:thumb: looks good.

1 more question. I have a 28.75" draw. It appears I would be better off using the mini T2 set to 28.5 than the T2 set to 29" with the short mod on "A"?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jcmorgan31 said:


> :thumb: looks good.
> 
> 1 more question. I have a 28.75" draw. It appears I would be better off using the mini T2 set to 28.5 than the T2 set to 29" with the short mod on "A"?


That is true as you can fit it to you with the loop the large will be to long


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> That is true as you can fit it to you with the loop the large will be to long


Looks to actually be faster than the 29" draw also. 

You gonna be at the ATA show next week?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Looks to actually be faster than the 29" draw also.
> 
> You gonna be at the ATA show next week?


I sure am stop by and shoot it, and say hi!


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Target Colored*

Could I get a picture of a Target Colored one ???

If not I would like to see a picture of any target colored 07 HCA bow.

What colors are offered ??

If someone has pic's and can not post e-mail to me please [email protected]

--JP


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*.*



JPiniewski said:


> Could I get a picture of a Target Colored one ???
> 
> If not I would like to see a picture of any target colored 07 HCA bow.
> 
> ...



OK...Do they even make a Target colored bow ???


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Any idea when the dealers will be getting them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Stopped by the HCA booth a couple times at ATA. The bows look great, and the coated bows were absolutely sweet!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

That Supreme Pro is one of the nicest bows I have sen from HCA...I miss my Sabre XL....


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*glad ya came by*

hope everyone liked what we hve, sure got lots of great comments on ours bows, , we think we have made a great line up, if you didnt get to the ATA show, get to the closest dealer and try one out.


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

*Thanks*



sagecreek said:


>




HOLY MOLY !!!!!!!:wink::wink:


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Trinary minis!!*

I keep asking and I keep getting nothing! Are the mini cams a myth or do they really exist?  I'd like to see some pics or someone post up who has actually shot a HC with them on.


----------



## JPArcheryOK (Dec 23, 2007)

I shot the supreme pro with the mini cams at the show. One of the smoothest bows I've ever shot.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

archer773 said:


> I keep asking and I keep getting nothing! Are the mini cams a myth or do they really exist?  I'd like to see some pics or someone post up who has actually shot a HC with them on.


all the draws and speeds have been posted for every model with the mini T2 cams,they are not shipping as of yet and i do not have pictures yet either.


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*at the ATA show*

both supreme pro and the speed force were shot and mini cams were s hot on both bows.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*fastpassthrough*

Fast, any guess-timates on ship dates of Supreme Prow w/minis and anodized?:darkbeer:


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

archer773 said:


> Fast, any guess-timates on ship dates of Supreme Prow w/minis and anodized?:darkbeer:


I would like to know too.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*lots of info on them*



archer773 said:


> I keep asking and I keep getting nothing! Are the mini cams a myth or do they really exist?  I'd like to see some pics or someone post up who has actually shot a HC with them on.


Yes I did shoot the short draw bow and it was impressive!

Shot 298 and it seems it was either 26.5 or 27 inch draw. I am not sure. It was the one at the ATA. 

I think they exist. :wink:


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*we had that bow set on 26.5*

one time . amd it was at 50 lbs and that 298. with a ibo arrow, actually arrow was 2 gr under 5 gpp. but you see the speed was there .


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Anodized color options?*

Another question to go along with the one above that still hasn't been answered, what are the anodized colors being offered?

:deadhorse:


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

The new bows sound like pure winners...

But whatever happened to the idea of carbonfibre risers? That was something I really liked.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

any update on shipping status on the Supreme Pro?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Bert2 said:


> any update on shipping status on the Supreme Pro?


I would guess them to be a good 4 weeks out and the colored ones another as i just rejected a whole lot of Speed forces not making tolerances so that thas put us behind some more but when you get them they will be right!
Richard


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> I would guess them to be a good 4 weeks out and the colored ones another as i just rejected a whole lot of Speed forces not making tolerances so that thas put us behind some more but when you get them they will be right!
> Richard


thanks for the update Richard -- I'd rather wait and have it be right than . . . . !


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Thanks, and one more question.*

I second that. Thank you :thumb: Now, is there any room for negotiation on the upcharge for the target colors? Can Pro be ordered with target limbs and camo riser? Just thought I'd ask:darkbeer:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

archer773 said:


> I second that. Thank you :thumb: Now, is there any room for negotiation on the upcharge for the target colors? Can Pro be ordered with target limbs and camo riser? Just thought I'd ask:darkbeer:


That combo may be doable  sorry about the prices on the target colors we just add on what they charge us


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Thanks once again!!*

Thanks for the quick reply Fast. You'll be getting an order for a Pro w/target limbs and minis in the near future. :thumb:


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Ordered*

Put my order in today for my Pro. Now all I have to do is impatietly wait :aww:


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

*eastern outdoor show*

There's usually a big HCA dealer at the eastern outdoor show in harrisburg. Will they have a supreme pro on hand to check out?

thanks


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

I think I saw on another thread that HCA is not going to the Harrisburg show this year -- but the dealer might still be there.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Fastpassthrough*

Fast,

Do all of the '08 bows have the same grip? Asking because I will be getting a custom grip made and they only have one for HC and that is made for the IM.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

archer773 said:


> Fast,
> 
> Do all of the '08 bows have the same grip? Asking because I will be getting a custom grip made and they only have one for HC and that is made for the IM.


No sorry it is a different angle and the side plate pockets are different also


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Trinary II Cam question*

Where does the Trinary II Cam draw stop lock up, bus cable or limb? Can't tell from the pictures. The stop on the binary cams I'm familiar with locked up on the limb.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ultratec00 said:


> Where does the Trinary II Cam draw stop lock up, bus cable or limb? Can't tell from the pictures. The stop on the binary cams I'm familiar with locked up on the limb.


The stop hit the top limb that way you use the power of the draw to help hold the bow up and on target, and help stop the diving when aiming


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I'm still waiting for mine.:sad:


----------



## hca 00 (May 26, 2007)

Can't wait to get yours in.


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Pics*

Are there any pics of Supreme Pro w/ minis available yet?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

archer773 said:


> Are there any pics of Supreme Pro w/ minis available yet?


not yet we have not recieved them yet there will be a bow at the high country booth in vegas Though


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Shipping update on Supreme Pro knuckle-dragger version? (big cams)


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Is the supreme pro a 2009 model.:wink:


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Pics???*

Anybody happen to snap a pic of the Supreme Pro w/minis while they were in Vegas?


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Had a chance to look at a new iron mace and feel the draw cycle of the trinary. I'm betting the mini will have a different feel. On a side note, I suggested this a couple years ago at the newberry booth during the eastern outdoor show, an arrow shelf. Something simple, attached at the two holes used to lock down the billet during machining. Most bow companies have this feature, which serves a useful purpose; as well as, makes the riser a little more appealing.


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ship date*

What is the projected ship date of the Supreme Pro with mini cams?


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

TTT

I saw the other post that Richard shipped a whole bunch of Speed Forces yesterday . . . hopefully the Supreme's aren't far behind . . .


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

That just went to the top of my new bow list.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

Any chance of seeing these bows before 09'?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

asa3dpro said:


> Any chance of seeing these bows before 09'?


order some bows in and you will :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Are there any dealers in NC that currently have the supreme pro?


Would like to see one... 30.5 draw 60lb 65% let off


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

We ordered one at Tabes when you said that you was going to make them before the first of the year. 50-60# Camo.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> order some bows in and you will :wink:


Mine has been on order since January . . . so I hope this means I will be seeing it soon!


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I have been waiting since january.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

So is this bow going to be available or not?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Q2DEATH said:


> So is this bow going to be available or not?


There starting to ship now:wink:


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

If they are built and shipping, would you PLEASE snap a pic and post some pics. Preferably pics of a Pro w/ Minis. :boink: :frusty: :deadhorse


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

archer773 said:


> If they are built and shipping, would you PLEASE snap a pic and post some pics. Preferably pics of a Pro w/ Minis. :boink: :frusty: :deadhorse


bet the large cams are shipped first:zip:


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

I believe they have the mini cams in stock:wink:
they just need the risers
Gregg


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

they look awsome but highcountrys shipping does not seem to be up to par. no offence to anyone but last year at the eastern sports and outdoor show i bought my bow from them and my dad ordered an iron mace. they said it was gonna be about a month to get it and they would charge him when it leaves. 2 months later my dad bought a diamond after calling them every week with no answer. im sorry to say this but im certainly glad i didnt order one and i would only think about buying another one if it was in-stock and my local shop.


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*wow a diamnond*

the IM woudlve been worth the wait tho, sorry he got the other bow. somethings are beyond there control when you have to wait on modules and strings. If all was done in house im sure that wouldnt have been the issue for him to have to wait. sorry he had to order another bow.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Can anybody tell me what these bows are coming in amo draw length. this may have been posted on here before. i have only seen one HCA of the later models and it was an iron mace and it came close to 3/4" long. i really like the looks of this bow but one thing i do not like is bows that come more than 1/4" long on draw(reason i got rid of my x-force) and like them within 1/16". I am just curious. be honest because if you tell me it comes very close to amo and i go find a few and they are not i will probably loose all faith in HCA. thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

Got the news today from the man himself. Mine is being built. Thanks Richard! After it gets here I will put a good set of string and cables and give you guys some results.

Robert


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

My dealer called me last night and he was told by HCA that he has two of them on the way to him.I'm hoping one of them is mine.


----------



## trackwalli (Aug 16, 2006)

i am also waiting, was told the end of the month, well the end of the month is almost here. Need to get it set up, get used to shooting it, and have it ready for 3D season and Spring Turkey. Starting to get a little nervous.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

leon j chartier said:


> My dealer called me last night and he was told by HCA that he has two of them on the way to him.I'm hoping one of them is mine.


And I'm hoping the other one is mine!

You want the one with the little cams, right? I want the one with the big cams . . . sounds like we're all set.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Anyone taken delivery yet?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ultratec00 said:


> Anyone taken delivery yet?


Some ones got to have a answer they have been shipping for 2 weeks?


----------



## hcabowshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

i ordered mine in the target color towards the end of jan. also. my dealer called yesterday to see when we would get it and they told him another 3 to 4 weeks. i don't know if i can wait that long, bedford ain't that far away!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

hcabowshooter said:


> i ordered mine in the target color towards the end of jan. also. my dealer called yesterday to see when we would get it and they told him another 3 to 4 weeks. i don't know if i can wait that long, bedford ain't that far away!


With the history of ap the ones who do our target colors it will be awhile for the target colors for sure


----------



## hcabowshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

they said it would take 2 months no longer. if i known it was going to take this long i would've powder coated it myself.


----------



## foxpaw1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Got mine in Fri. of last week. All I can say is (SWEET)

Two thumbs up to high country


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I was told I should have mine by the end of the week.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Leon -- do I need to race you to Ed's to make sure I get mine? :wink:

Just kidding, if I understood him correctly he has one for both of us.

Foxpaw -- how about a report with some pics!!!!


----------



## foxpaw1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Bert2 said:


> Leon -- do I need to race you to Ed's to make sure I get mine? :wink:
> 
> Just kidding, if I understood him correctly he has one for both of us.
> 
> Foxpaw -- how about a report with some pics!!!!


Stright out of box no tuning with just D loopo on string
set at 63# 29" draw and 624gr. shaft shot 325 and with 
a 417gr. shaft it shot 287. No hand shock very smooth in 
draw and very little noise dead in hand. Sorry no pic's yet.


----------



## foxpaw1 (Sep 5, 2006)

That was a 324gr. shaft insted of a 624.
Sorry about that:embara:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I guess there are no dealers in N.C.....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

MasterYoda said:


> I guess there are no dealers in N.C.....


Robbys Sales

Very close to you.

www.robbyssales.com


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

63#, 287fps, at 417? Thats pretty impressive. Love to see what it would do with my hunting arrows at 463 grains and 70 pounds with a 29" draw. 

You guys that get them, let the rest of us know how they do. I'm interested in getting one but thats going to be a buy before you try deal for me here.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

foxpaw1 said:


> Stright out of box no tuning with just D loopo on string
> set at 63# 29" draw and 624gr. shaft shot 325 and with
> a 417gr. shaft it shot 287. No hand shock very smooth in
> draw and very little noise dead in hand. Sorry no pic's yet.


I'll assume this was the large cam, not the mini?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Mt. Airy and Morganton is not close to each other.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

MasterYoda said:


> I guess there are no dealers in N.C.....


shoot me a zip code and i will get them for you the web page is in process and will have delear locater on it also soon.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> shoot me a zip code and i will get them for you the web page is in process and will have delear locater on it also soon.


That is good news. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe Spencer can get a High Country girl...to promote the boe


----------



## foxpaw1 (Sep 5, 2006)

ultratec00 said:


> I'll assume this was the large cam, not the mini?


YEs that waswiyh larg cam set at 29"


----------



## foxpaw1 (Sep 5, 2006)

ultratec00 said:


> I'll assume this was the large cam, not the mini?


Yes that was with large cam set at 29"


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

foxpaw1 said:


> Yes that was with large cam set at 29"


Did you measure the actual draw length? Just wondering because the Iron Mace used to run a bit long . . . 

I'm picking mine up on Saturday and will report back soon!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Bert2 said:


> Did you measure the actual draw length? Just wondering because the Iron Mace used to run a bit long . . .
> 
> I'm picking mine up on Saturday and will report back soon!


You will be quite impressed with the actual draw length im sure:wink:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*it's in, with pics!*

I have one in my hands, one of the first in captivity! :wink:

Special thanks for E&J Archery in Westhampton, Mass. for doing a great job on the setup. Ed is a great guy to work with and will not be satisfied until it's set up right.

I haven't had much time to shoot it, but so far it looks like just what the Dr. ordered. It fits me great and my first 40 and 50 yard groups sighting in were better than anything I've shot in a long time. It is very stable and holds very well for me, and seems to have that magical property of sending the arrow toward the middle even when the pin was floating a bit.

Pics and numbers to follow!


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*pic -- different lighting*

In photography, lighting and background are everything . . . I couldn't find a real good background, playing around with lighting a little . . .


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*limb graphics*

The limb graphics are much improved over last year . . . some folks seemed to be very concerned about this on the Iron Mace (I could never figure out what the big deal was) . . . I think the design-inclined will be pleased!


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*cams*

Cams look great and grey annodizing is perfect for a hunting bow (in my opinion)

The silver mark is by Ed to make sure I don't fool with it and lock up the bow -- you have to be very careful with the draw stop or it will lock up. Follow the instructions on this! (we didn't at first and learned the hard way)

Flash worked nice on one of these pics . . . sorry about the soft focus on one the first one (doh, stupid camera!)


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*grip and shelf*

The grip is very nice -- narrow and rounded; side plates are nice and thin; the screws holding on the side plates are nicer than last year's.

Shelf has a nice curve to it now.


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

*photos*

thanks for the pic s more wouldnt hurt :wink: 
still waiting for mine to turn up 
cheers


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Cool, I'm glad to see the addition of the arrow shelf. That's exactly what I was looking for. Anyone know if there is an option for a full wood grip, or if someone offers an after-market that would fit?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Thats a 30" riser and the bow weighs in at 4.005#s


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Thats a 30" riser and the bow weighs in at 4.005#s


Yes, I forgot to mention the weight -- the light weight is very noticeable, makes my Trykon XL feel like a boat anchor. (not saying it is one . . . but it probably will be very lonely hanging on the rack for a while now that the Supreme Pro is in town . . . )

While light weight is not necessarilly the best thing for a "target" bow, it sure is nice for toting through the woods . . . and it allows you to add weight where you want it (like low on the riser) if that's what you want to do.

More pics coming when I get time . ..


----------



## hca 00 (May 26, 2007)

Q2death hows 262fps at 29'' 70lbs with a 492gr aluminum arrow.These are very nice bows.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I have to admit it almost brought a tear to my eye to see High Country building such a nice bow once again. HCA was the fashizzle back in the day when I was knee high to a grasshopper.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*more pics: string tracks*

I got a request for some pics of the string tracks, here you go Master Yoda:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*more pics: string stopper*

And by special request for 442fps, the STS thingie

(hey, I had a 442 once . . . my first car . . . quite a beast with the 455 engine . . . could never afford to run it now!)


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*another view of the grip/shelf area*

up angle from bottom in an attempt to show the bottom of the shelf -- hard to see in the photo


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*limb pocket*

interesting "3-point limb pocket" cut-away design

(small focus problem on these pics also . . . amature photographer . . . )


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*limb bolts*

bottom limb bolt is undercut for the tripod bow stand
(gotta learn how to use the manual focus on this camera!)


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Bert2 said:


> And by special request for 442fps, the STS thingie


Interesting that the STS is not centered on the string. You also might consider serving that area to protect the string.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

ultratec00 said:


> Interesting that the STS is not centered on the string. You also might consider serving that area to protect the string.


I was waiting for someone to catch this after test with a dogleg rod and lining it up center we found it to be quieter and not have the felt recoil on the shot. think about it with it centered on the string the, string on the shot drives into the connecting rod and transfers the energy forward and into the handle creating some shock and vibration that is not there when it hits off to the side of the rod.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

ultratec00 said:


> Interesting that the STS is not centered on the string. You also might consider serving that area to protect the string.


That is exactly why I took the picture from that angle -- to show that.

Like FPT said, it seems to work just fine. When I first saw it, I thought it was a little odd . . . thought the string might come off to the side of the stopper . . . but no problems at all, it works great.

Yea, serving the string where it hits the stopper might be a good idea -- but I've used them like this on other bows before and never had any significant problems . . . maybe a little fuzzing of the string where it hits the stopper but no big deal, and if you keep it well waxed it isn't even noticeable.


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

another thing about the string stopper . . . 

If you look closely at the photo, you can see what looks like a mark where the string has been hitting the center of the stopper. I'm not sure what's up with that, makes me wonder if I'm torquing?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Richard,

I really like the improvements youve made this year to the limb decals, limb pockets, STS thingy, and the grip area, namely the hand guard. :thumb:


----------



## David Miller (May 18, 2004)

Are they, or will they be available in LH?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

David Miller said:


> Are they, or will they be available in LH?


yes they are being cut now


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Richard...I noticed that the Iron Mace and Speed Force's do not have the name of the model on them...is there a reason for this? I could finally tell them apart by the cams.


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

love the job you have done with the camera nice close ups some of the non 
focus ones are just like my vision without glasses on  
questions 
unfamiliar with the rest your using 
why is the dropaway string going to the top 
and not attached to the down cable 

interesting to note no lock down screw on the limb pocket unlike some other bows out there 

must admit i have forgotten to do these up on my bow and it didn't make any difference whatsoever 

wax marks on the cam ? winners choice ? strings ?

cable guard photos please Bert 
has this got a bearing or just a rod through the plastic 


thanks

Bert :cheers:


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I picked mine up from E&J archery on sunday very nice shootin bow I can't wait to sight it in.I love the draw cycle and its dead in my hand at the shot.


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been waiting ( it seems) forever for my lefty. I've have shot it righty just to see how it feels, and I guess I'll just have to wait a little longer. I hope they come soon, I couldn't believe how well it shoots and I need a lefty REAL bad.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Have the back-orders caught up and what is the current wait time? I'm seriously interested in the mini-mod version, but don't want to wait 2 months to take delivery.

I asked this before, no replies. 

Is there a full wood grip option or does anyone know of an after-market full wood grip?


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

*cable guard, etc.*

Yoda -- sorry about the slow reply, busy busy busy . . .

Photo of cable guard is below. The black stuff on the back side is velcro that I put on there where the string for the Limbdriver rubs on it -- to quiet it down and protect both the string and the cable guard; this probably isn't necessary but it makes me feel better. I can't tell if the rollers have bearings in them, I suspect not, it probably doesn't really matter.

The rest is a VaporTrail "Limb Driver" which works great on these bows. The cable attaches to the top limb and pulls the rest down when the limb springs up; a spring on the rest lifts the rest when you draw the bow and the cable goes slack. This makes sure that the rest always drops fast enough and it does not affect the cam timing like the ones that are tied in to the down cable. Check out Vapor Trail's web site for more info.

Yes I think those are wax marks on the cam or it might be from the coating that Winner's Choice uses on the serving. The string and cables are super-nice top quality Winner's Choice stuff.

I got to shoot a 3D last weekend and the bow worked great . . . the shooter messed up a couple shots but I hope to have him fixed soon . . .


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*velcro on cable roller gaurd?*

my string never even comes close to neither of our bows here, on wifes speed force or either of my 2 iron maces.yup i just double checked,its imposible for that string to hit the roller guard, but hey whatever makes ya feel better.glad ya liek the bows


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*bert, didnt notice it was spupreme*

but even the ones at s hop arent close enough i dont think to hit the guard, but hey glad u liek the bow. im out for a fe wmore weeks form a shoulder surgrey, so i hope to be back shoooting soon. I remeber shootign the bow at the ATA show at our both and i loved it then, im waiting on two bows, speed force and supreme pro, to come in left handed, but cant wait, wife loves her speed force, 42 lbs at 25 inch draw, shootign 276 fps, aint bad huh


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

*Thanks*

bert 
the photos were great thanks for taking the time and making us envious of what you have and we dont have 
i am sure by the time we get ours you will have all the top scores around your part of the neighborhood and perhaps even some game 
cheers


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

iron mace07 said:


> my string never even comes close to neither of our bows here, on wifes speed force or either of my 2 iron maces.yup i just double checked,its imposible for that string to hit the roller guard, but hey whatever makes ya feel better.glad ya liek the bows


I'm talking about the string from the limb driver, not the bow string! The limb-driver cable definitely does hit the cable guard, all the time -- lays against it at rest, snaps against it on the shot. See the black vertical line in the picture resting against the far side of the cable guard? That would be it.

If I was worried about the bow string, I put the velcro on the wrong side! doh, stupid velcro!


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

*Check this out.*

We have had our Supreme Pro for about 2 week now. Well, I finally got around to making some string and cables for it and got a real shock! The bow was marked 55"string and 41"cables. So, after getting my string and cables made I put them on the bow and they was not good the cable posts was pulled into the cable. I remeasured mine and they was perfect. So, I measured the ones that was on the bow and the string was 54 1/8" and the cables was 41 7/8". Well, I am fixxing to build a new set with the measurments off the stock string and cables. One thing when we got the bow it had alot of twists in the string. Probably 3-4 every inch. Just wanted to let you guys know.

Robert


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

asa3dpro said:


> We have had our Supreme Pro for about 2 week now. Well, I finally got around to making some string and cables for it and got a real shock! The bow was marked 55"string and 41"cables. So, after getting my string and cables made I put them on the bow and they was not good the cable posts was pulled into the cable. I remeasured mine and they was perfect. So, I measured the ones that was on the bow and the string was 54 1/8" and the cables was 41 7/8". Well, I am fixxing to build a new set with the measurments off the stock string and cables. One thing when we got the bow it had alot of twists in the string. Probably 3-4 every inch. Just wanted to let you guys know.
> 
> Robert


Just a question, why would you remove a set of new set winners choice strings?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ccwilder3 said:


> Just a question, why would you remove a set of new set winners choice strings?


Because winners choice aren't what they use to be.


----------



## iron mace07 (Jun 1, 2007)

*some like me like.................*

colored strings , i would imagine thats the reason, no matter what bow i get the first thingi do is change the string , to make it a more me bow. just my guess


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Received my Supreme this morning , already did a few shoots , so far i"m imressed :darkbeer:

Specs are nearly perfect ( like ordered ) ,it shoots like a dream although i havent did any fine tuning . Seems to me that's it's the quietest bow i have ever shot , no vibs , no noise , smooth , only great .

Looks like HCA has a real winner out there , great job Richard :RockOn:


----------



## hcabowshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

Richard when is the target ones going to ship?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

hcabowshooter said:


> Richard when is the target ones going to ship?


They are at the plater now! should be soon for sure.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Measure mine today , at 29.2" draw , 60 lbs , loaded string ( True peep and string loop ) , 300 grain arrow , bow was doing 308 fps , would be a 328/330 at real IBO , great :darkbeer:


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

*How True!*



ccwilder3 said:


> Just a question, why would you remove a set of new set winners choice strings?



Because I build true custom strings that dont stretch and prefer 452X to their 8125. And they(Winners Choice) are not what they use to be for sure.

Robert


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

*wc strings*

tell me more 
why arnt they as good as they used to be?????
a little bit of stretch in everything can be fixed 
explain some of your process that will fix over w/c strings 
what are the other problems that we don't know about please explain


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

yoda said:


> tell me more
> why arnt they as good as they used to be?????
> a little bit of stretch in everything can be fixed
> explain some of your process that will fix over w/c strings
> what are the other problems that we don't know about please explain


Look at his sponsors :wink:


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

yoda said:


> tell me more
> why arnt they as good as they used to be?????
> a little bit of stretch in everything can be fixed
> explain some of your process that will fix over w/c strings
> what are the other problems that we don't know about please explain


I know other people who swap out the WC strings too, but I can't figure out why . . . as far as I can tell the WC strings are awesome, I haven't had any stretch to speak of and my peep is perfectly stable, even comes straight back on the draw . . . I don't know what else you could ask for?


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, got mine lined out and got to do some quick chrongraphing. At #59 and 27.5" mine shot a 328grain Fatboy 500 at 282fps. I also shot 7 ends on the vegas without missing a x and ended with a 300 26X's. This bow is very fast and shoots right where you are looking. I will post some pics tommorow.

Robert


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

asa3dpro said:


> Well, got mine lined out and got to do some quick chrongraphing. At #59 and 27.5" mine shot a 328grain Fatboy 500 at 282fps. I also shot 7 ends on the vegas without missing a x and ended with a 300 26X's. This bow is very fast and shoots right where you are looking. I will post some pics tommorow.
> 
> Robert




Um wonder what it will shoot at 30.5 (amo) ibo at 60 lbs 65% let off ?


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

*Pics of Supreme Pro*

Here are a few pics that I have snapped and some thoughts. The first pic will show the cam and where the cable transitions to the module. It's not the smoothest transition and creates a bump about 1/4 into the draw cycle. The other thing is where I lasered the rest it is very close to the riser and shooting a 4" or 5" feather or a Blazer vane will be a problem with riser contact. Other than those two issues this bow is quite a shooter and coming from a guy that has shot Hoyts for the past 6 years and the Ultraelite for the past 4 years I am not pulling any punches and will probably be shooting this bow for a while. Anyway here are those pics.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

asa3dpro said:


> Here are a few pics that I have snapped and some thoughts. The first pic will show the cam and where the cable transitions to the module. It's not the smoothest transition and creates a bump about 1/4 into the draw cycle. The other thing is where I lasered the rest it is very close to the riser and shooting a 4" or 5" feather or a Blazer vane will be a problem with riser contact. Other than those two issues this bow is quite a shooter and coming from a guy that has shot Hoyts for the past 6 years and the Ultraelite for the past 4 years I am not pulling any punches and will probably be shooting this bow for a while. Anyway here are those pics.



What are the specs and speed of that setup?


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

*Speeds and Specs.*



asa3dpro said:


> Well, got mine lined out and got to do some quick chrongraphing. At #59 and 27.5" mine shot a 328grain Fatboy 500 at 282fps. I also shot 7 ends on the vegas without missing a x and ended with a 300 26X's. This bow is very fast and shoots right where you are looking. I will post some pics tommorow.
> 
> Robert


Here you go Mr. Wilder.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Anyone take delivery of supreme pro with the mini mods?


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

The one I am shooting has the mini-trianarys. I have not heard of any mini mods?


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

asa3dpro said:


> The one I am shooting has the mini-trianarys. I have not heard of any mini mods?


That's what I meant.. thanks


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

asa3dpro said:


> Here you go Mr. Wilder.


Thank you very much.


----------



## hcabowshooter (Apr 1, 2008)

Richard,will I have my target colored one this week so I can get it ready for Bedford!!!!!


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

*colour???*

when do you expect the colour ones to be shipped down under ???


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Now that richard is working for pearson, what's happening at HCA?


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

ultratec00 said:


> Now that richard is working for pearson, what's happening at HCA?


huh?


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

iswandy said:


> huh?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=687124

see post #14

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=6855637&postcount=14


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

wow... good luck then. cannot blame him anyway. I going to do the same thing if I got better offer from another company


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

ultratec00 said:


> Now that richard is working for pearson, what's happening at HCA?




Apparently nothing I know someone that had a Supreme Pro ordered for 2 months maybe 3 and he got nothing..... Couldn't even get anyone to see if they had any limbs for an older bow in their backstock


----------



## Geistfahrer (Jul 17, 2008)

I know a dealer (whom to remain nameless) says he can not get any answers. Even wonders if the lights are still on.

Richard leaving is the writting on the wall.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Glad I didn't buy one.

From the posts I've seen in other threads, this Richard guy doesn't seem like the most honorable dude. Whats he gonna do to Pearson's reputation?


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Funny thing is that looks like pearson will be bringing out a binary cam system next year. Go figure... lol  Wonder if one of them will be called the iron mace or supreme pro??? 




Q2DEATH said:


> Glad I didn't buy one.
> 
> From the posts I've seen in other threads, this Richard guy doesn't seem like the most honorable dude. Whats he gonna do to Pearson's reputation?


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Anothr funny thing, an HCA dealer on AT had supreme pros available to dealers only. No individual sales. He's now offering them up for sale to individuals. Something seems very suspicious. 



Geistfahrer said:


> I know a dealer (whom to remain nameless) says he can not get any answers. Even wonders if the lights are still on.
> 
> Richard leaving is the writting on the wall.


----------



## Geistfahrer (Jul 17, 2008)

Q2DEATH said:


> Glad I didn't buy one.
> 
> From the posts I've seen in other threads, this Richard guy doesn't seem like the most honorable dude. Whats he gonna do to Pearson's reputation?


Would you stay with a company when they can't pay the bills???

Richard is fine, he made the right move. No reason to stay on a sinking ship.


----------

